# TroyBilt 26" blown 10hp no wheels or rust $25, good deal?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is I worth it? TroyBilt made by MTD, not terribly old, has a light - I don't care, 26", blown hole in Tecumseh block, no starter, no wheels, looks in good shape, no rust on auger or body, in an area where you may use it 1-5 times a year.

I would either put on an old 8hp Tecumseh or a 212cc Predator engine. I was saving the 8hp for a mid 70s C3 Yardman 24" that had an exposed auger in front and a bit on the side, I was going to use for heavy or frozen EOD left in the middle of the night from the town plows. Opinion too on the use of the 8hp or Predator?

I thought the TroyBilt would be worth more for a flip with a new engine, while I would keep the Yardman and use it occasionally.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Is troy-bilt popular in your area? if so, maybe.

around here it would be more trouble than it is worth.

any pics?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, I went to look at this, looks good, no wheels, no rust, handles are hanging - I believe the bolts to the frame are missing, cutting edge is hardly worn. I'm picking it up Wednesday. I'm going to remove the wheels from another blower so I can roll it up my ramps.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Is troy-bilt popular in your area? if so, maybe.
> 
> around here it would be more trouble than it is worth.
> 
> any pics?


My thought too. Certain brands are popular in certain areas. I'll bet there's 4 of my neighbors who have Troy-Bilt blowers and all of them still think they're made by the original company in Troy NY!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As most of us on here know that Troy Bilt is made by MTD, a basic blower. In this case, it's now free. He said if I didn't want it, it was going to the dump. If it's not worth putting back together, I'll part it out. Most people don't know what they are buying, if it runs good, priced right, they'll buy it, not knowing MTD. I'll make sure it's running good and nothing wrong with it.


----------

